# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  "Bewitched" (the 1960s series)

## translationsnmru

Don't know where else to post this; the big omnibus film thread has become _too_ big  ::  
Anyway, I've recently discovered this sitcom and watched a dozen or so episodes of the first season. Has anyone else here ever watched it?
So far, I've rather liked it, but I think the principle female character really outclasses and outperforms her male counterpart. Is it just me?

----------


## chaika

I watched it in the 60's. It was a fun thing. For more contemporary and serious magic see if you can locate *Charmed*.

----------


## rockzmom

> Don't know where else to post this; the big omnibus film thread has become _too_ big

 Yes, I believe they are in the very slow and painstaking process of trying to split that thread up into smaller more manageable threads!!   

> Anyway, I've recently discovered this sitcom and watched a dozen or so episodes of the first season. Has anyone else here ever watched it?
> So far, I've rather liked it, but I think the principle female character really outclasses and outperforms her male counterpart. Is it just me?

 This was a great American  sit-com and it does have an interesting fact that they replaced several of the lead characters including Darrin... so maybe you might like "Darrin" after the switch. 
Darrin Stephens  

> Dick York was unable to continue his role as Darrin due to a severe back condition (the result of an accident during the filming of They Came To Cordura in 1959). York's disability caused ongoing shooting delays and script rewrites. After collapsing on the set and being rushed to the hospital in January 1969, York left the show and the role went to Dick Sargent that same month.

 Gladys Kravitz (Kravitz is the extremely nosy neighbor, frequently peeking through her curtains at the Stephens' home.)  

> Alice Pearce was the first to play the character of Gladys Kravitz. After Pearce's death from ovarian cancer, Mary Grace Canfield played Harriet Kravitz, Abner's sister, in four episodes during the spring of 1966, and is said to be keeping house while Gladys is out of town. Sandra Gould assumed the role of Gladys Kravitz beginning in season 3.

 The Gladys Kravitz character spun off expressions about what type of neighbor you are or a personality trait:  

> The line between being a good neighbor and a Gladys Cravits is called your property line. Stay on your side and you're a good neighbor. Cross the line and you're a Gladys.

 There was also a "remake" sort of movie done in 2005 with Nicole Kidman and Will Farrell...however...The New York Times called the film "an unmitigated disaster."

----------


## sperk

I liked that series quite a lot. I guess Darrin was kind of low key but he was in a lot of funny situations. The whole cast was good: her mother was very entertaining, Darrin's boss, the kid, wasn't there like a magical cat too? They don't make 'em like that anymore. Check out "I Dream of Jeannie."

----------


## translationsnmru

Thanks for responses and suggestions everyone.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Ok, I've watched a few episodes of "I dream of Jeannie" on Sperk's suggestion, and I must say I liked it better than "Bewitched"  :: . 
I am yet to check out "Charmed".

----------


## sperk

> I am yet to check out "Charmed".

 never heard of it.

----------


## chaika

sperk - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charmed

----------


## rockzmom

> Ok, I've watched a few episodes of "I dream of Jeannie" on Sperk's suggestion, and I must say I liked it better than "Bewitched" .

 As a girl I always wanted to have a bottle room to live in!!

----------

